# Skype



## Venus (Apr 18, 2010)

When my mum visited us in the UK a few months ago, I downloaded Skype for her onto her laptop, so that she could use it in Dubai. So it's been great for a while now & we've been able to chat away on it. However she's just had her computer formatted, so Skype isn't on it any more. I'm a bit confused because I've heard from some peope that Skype has been banned, but it obviously hasn't as we were able to speak on it. Could anyone please tell me if she'd be able to download the Skype programme again? She's with Du.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

She may very well be able to download through other places, besides skype.com. Otherwise, stick it on a disk, and send it to her. Or tell her to get it from someone else and have them put it on a disc for her.


----------

